# Rising Seas and threats to historic sites



## j d worthington (Sep 24, 2007)

There are now predictions that rising seas will likely cause us to lose the site of the original English settlement of Jamestown, as well as the site from which the first American was sent into orbit... two very important parts of our history, both pioneering efforts, coincidentally, may be gone...

Rising seas likely to flood U.S. history - Yahoo! News

Title: "Rising seas likely to flood U.S. history", from AP, by Seth Borenstein, datelined Sun., Sept. 23, 2007.

One thing I dislike about this report is how insular the view is, as if we're the only ones who are going to be losing important parts of history, when so many places will be affected this way; I'd like to see a good story on what will be lost (in the way of historic sites) globally....


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 24, 2007)

It will be a shame to lose those US historic sites.  Unless worldwide governments really do something about it there will be more places affected in someway or another.  

I found these links about Scotland's 10,000 sites which will possibly be affected...

http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=397014&ssid=26&ssname=Eco%20News&sid=ENV&sname=

The Sunday Herald - Scotland's award-winning independent newspaper


----------



## woodsman (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope not, dagnam it has more damaging effects than I'd thought.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links, Rosemary. That was what I was looking for... additional information on other sites that are under the same threat. I know there are plenty, but (as I noted above) it seems the American press is especially parochial in looking at this issue at present....


----------



## Esioul (Sep 26, 2007)

A lot of sites, especially in the Middle East, are being destroyed by man-made damns.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 27, 2007)

So I'd gathered... I first remember hearing about that back when I was in high school, with concerns about the Aswan dam; but I've I've not heard a great deal about it over the years. Care to add more to the picture, Esioul?


----------



## Soggyfox (Sep 27, 2007)

you loss my gain, at last all those years learning scuba will pay off.


----------



## aquamarine (Dec 21, 2007)

get lost


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 21, 2007)

aquamarine said:


> get lost


 
Ummm... seems rather a pointless post...  wouldn't you say?


----------



## mosaix (Dec 21, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Ummm... seems rather a pointless post...  wouldn't you say?




Few posts JD, not yet used to the 'spirit' of the Chrons.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 21, 2007)

mosaix said:


> Few posts JD, not yet used to the 'spirit' of the Chrons.


 
In this case, I think it was a simpler problem; in which case, it has been handled....


----------

